# Clever Lily.



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

http://youtu.be/6LKZub-y4hU

How clever is this little princess!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my gosh! That's the cutest thing !! Just precious! What a smart little Lily!


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

She's such a smart little cookie! Was pee-pad trained in two days!


----------



## Barb J (Sep 17, 2015)

That is so cute. What a smart little girl you have.


----------



## pbro (Jan 6, 2016)

So smart. What an adorable little girl.


----------



## Danielle*Lily (Dec 3, 2015)

She's incredibly smart for being so young! I am so utterly proud of her


----------

